# Fish on custom lures



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

A buddy and I were out a week or so ago and had some great action chasing the muskies. He caught two and I lost another. Both of his fish came on a 6" crankbait in Fire Perch. His first fish in the timber was around 41" and the second was in the 42" range. We didn't take the time to accurately measure them, just wanted to get them back in the water ASAP. There's nothin' like catching fish on homemade lures!!!

Anyone else have some pictures to share?

jeremy










This was Josh's first fish. She was hiding back in a bay in the standing timber.









His second fish came across the lake from the first in a protected bay. She was laying right on the weed line. A real fatty!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

That has got to be the best feeling ever when you catch a trophy fish on your own baits.Great job.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Really SWEET.

Love the bait and great fish...Well done

MS


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome fish both of them Jeremy! Theres nothing like the feeling of fish being caught on your home build lures! My brother Dave caught this hog yesterday in a tournament at Pyma. The fish was 52" 38 lbs and grabbed a clown pattern Hammer lure that I build.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

awsome fish guys heres my best catch thou went out for a couple hours and he said he wanted to fish with some of my cranks that i make . o by the way hes just 4yrs old .


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice pics guys!!! Good job!!!
Here are some dace and smelt patterns I built here lately for walleye all out of cedar...the following picture are the results from Friday. I never get tired of the rush from catching fish on your own baits!!!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

rjbass, those are some sweet lures! I'll bet those 'eyes were tasty!

ShutUpNFish, that is a pig of a musky. She looks like she was eating well.

bassinjody, best picture so far!

jeremy


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Dad and I went out fishing yesterday. The muskies wouldn't eat, but a few pike did.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Good job!! Nice baits....


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice fish, the baits look great!

jeremy


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job Bowhunter! Thanks for sharing the pics! I'm new at making baits and get a kick out of seeing this stuff. Love that perch pattern.
RJ Bass- those baits are awesome!!! It just doesn't get any better than catching fish on your own lures.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice baits, great pics, but those walleyes make me hungry!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I was out fighting the crowds today and got this 34 incher on my prism walleye glider. I always like the photos with the fish in the net with a face full of trebles!



















The scowl was because of all the idiot skiers doing drive by's!!!


----------

